# First Litter Born!-4 wks-video pg 2!



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2012)

My first meat rabbit litter was born last night/this morning!  My NZ white doe had 12 healthy babies. I'm shocked, because she's a first timer!  They all seem to be doing really well.  Is there anything  (besides extra food) that I need to be doing to help her raise this big litter?  Will the normal nesting box be big enough?  

Here are a few pics!  She was bred to my Am. Chin/Silver Fox buck.  All the babies are dark.


----------



## Lorelai (May 3, 2012)

Some first time mamas are awesome right out of the gate; 12 is a beautiful number! The only thing I might suggest is a) not handling them too much until you know how she'll handle you messing with her nest, and b) still quickly checking them each day to pull out any kits that might have died. In a litter that size, especially for a first time mom, you might lose a couple. It's not uncommon for us to have litters that large, lose 2, and the mom successfully raises 10, which is still a very respectable, large litter size. But it looks like she built a great nest and has good instincts, so you're already over the worst hurdle. She just may be one of those less common does who has big litters and raises every one of those babies (we have one New Zealand Black who is like that). Congrats!


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 3, 2012)

Congrats!!! I was so happy to find at least one of our 2 bunny momma's did a great job right out of the gate. They are beautiful!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2012)

I was so excited!     She didn't bat an eye when I handled them, but she did growl a bit when I tried to pet her.   I'll keep handling to a minimum for the first couple days.


----------



## Roll farms (May 3, 2012)

I've been giving our Flemish Giant doe a handful of alfalfa every day (a few twigs / sprigs w/ some greenery on it.)

We didn't do that w/ her 1st litter and she looked awful after she weaned the 6 kits.  Litters no. 2 and 3 (7 and 9 kits) and she never lost condition, so I'm 'blaming' the alfalfa.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I've been giving our Flemish Giant doe a handful of alfalfa every day (a few twigs / sprigs w/ some greenery on it.)
> 
> We didn't do that w/ her 1st litter and she looked awful after she weaned the 6 kits.  Litters no. 2 and 3 (7 and 9 kits) and she never lost condition, so I'm 'blaming' the alfalfa.


Hmm, I don't have any alfalfa.  What's the protein % on your rabbit feed?  I'm giving her an 18% protein feed. Do you think that's enough?  I can pick fresh clover too, but she normally gets all sorts of greens/leaves/etc and grass hay in addition to her pellets.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 3, 2012)

I believe 18% is enough for nursing rabbits. 16% for other rabbits except growing kits.  I also have been giving my girl a handful of calf manna in her pellets which I think is like 20% protein in her food to help her maintain condition.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 7, 2012)

They're all doing well still! I need to get pictures up because they've grown a lot!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 10, 2012)

One week old today!   All 12 are still doing great. Turnip (the momma) is doing an awesome job!!

Turnip





Group shot:





One of the darker ones:





One of the lighter ones with white markings:





I love his/her feet!


----------



## craftymama86 (May 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh, how CUTE!!!  And what a BIG litter! Our Angora, Lola, kindled yesterday morning. I've counted at LEAST 5 but there may be more...

Congrats, they're adorable!!!!


----------



## RPC (May 10, 2012)

Congrats I love how fast baby bunnies change and grow.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 11, 2012)

Oh, I have a question too.  The momma has lost her big dewlap under her chin (I guess that's what it's called). Is that because she pulled all the fur out, or is she losing weight? Is it normal or do I need to feed her more? She's pretty much eating free choice pellets, plus hay and other greens, so I'm not sure how to add more in.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 21, 2012)

New pics!  They're growing fast, and now they're nibbling on hay/grass/pellets and running around the cage.


----------



## Luke0987654321 (May 27, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## TherapyBunnies (May 27, 2012)

Nice


----------



## spunkey daisy (May 27, 2012)

They are soo cute


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 30, 2012)

Here's a video I took yesterday. The babies are 4 weeks now.   I've been collecting grasses and weeds for feeding time.  Mostly clover, orchardgrass, plantain, paper mulberry, and dandelion.  They LOVE the fresh greens and it really helps save on feed.  They also get some kitchen scraps (like carrots and celery).  They also get pellets and hay.  I love feeding time because all those mouths eating is so cute to watch!  

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_kZO5Yk3W8[/youtube]


----------



## pennylove (May 31, 2012)

So sweet! Thanks for the video: )


----------

